# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Arándanos en Perú: Situación actual y perspectivas

## Bruno Cillóniz

_ 
Tal como alguna vez ocurrió con la palta y la uva de mesa, el Perú busca introducir los arándanos a su oferta exportable, una fruta que hasta cuatro años nadie hablaba de ella, pero que hoy está seduciendo por igual a grandes compañías y a pequeños productores -que ya suman unas 200 ha en todo el país-, principalmente por su alta rentabilidad y por la oportunidad de ocupar una ventana comercial en una época en que existe desabastecimiento en todo el mundo._ 
Las siguientes páginas dan cuenta del tímido despegue del cultivo en el país, de los problemas que se han superado y de las trabas que aún quedan por solucionar.  
El cultivo del arándano en el Perú ha comenzado tímidamente y en silencio, rodeado del secretismo más absoluto en algunas zonas productoras del país. De la primera plantación que se tiene registro en 2008 poco se sabe, sólo que se trataban 10 ha donde había 100,000 plantas en un campo de Arequipa, la mayoría de ellas muertas al poco tiempo de plantadas. 
En cuatro años, la situación ha cambiado. Hay más profesionalismo en un sector donde es raro ver una gran debacle en una plantación. Lo que no ha cambiado es que el desarrollo ha continuado tímidamente y en silencio, rodeado del secretismo más absoluto en algunas zonas productoras del país. 
“Hoy en ningún país del mundo podría haber un boom del arándano como podría ser en el Perú”, afirma José Francisco Unzueta, gerente de Blueberries Perú, un vivero de capitales chilenos que se instaló en la localidad de Cañete. “Perú es el único país donde actualmente se ve una posibilidad de desarrollo fuerte del arándano”, continúa. Eso, teniendo en cuenta que en las principales zonas productoras del mundo no se están sumando nuevas hectáreas e, incluso en Argentina han disminuido. 
Pero lo cierto es que en el Perú se avanza poco. Las pruebas generalmente se han hecho en pequeñas superficies y, según afirma Unzueta, “aún son pocos los que se lanzan”. Pero, ¿qué los frena? La barrera principal es la económica. Establecer una hectárea de arándanos en el Perú tiene un costo promedio de US$ 30.000, donde el principal gasto está en las propias plantas, y sin considerar el terreno. 
¿Y los retornos? Depende cómo se maneje el cultivo y de las toneladas que se puedan obtener. Algunos cálculos señalan que cosechando 15 t/ha, y estabilizándose los precios en unos cuatro o cinco años, los retornos al productor se proyectarían entre los US$ 70.000 y 80.000/ha. Las estimaciones bajarán o subirán de acuerdo a las toneladas producidas a los precios internacionales.  *SE NECESITAN RESULTADOS PARA QUE EL CULTIVO DESPEGUE* 
Resultados. Eso es lo que se necesita para que el cultivo realmente despegue en el país. En otras palabras, se necesita fruta, de buena calidad, que llegue a los mercados, que lo haga en buenas condiciones y que al consumidor le guste. 
“Cualquier iniciativa que realicen las grandes empresas del país metidas en el cultivo, será bueno para el desarrollo de esta incipiente industria”, dice el chileno Felipe Rosas, consultor internacional en berries, que hoy es la contraparte técnica en un proyecto del organismo estatal Sierra Exportadora para desarrollar el cultivo del arándano entre los pequeños productores de la Sierra peruana. 
El otro obstáculo es el conocimiento sobre el cultivo. “No hay expertos peruanos en arándanos, ni en aspectos técnicos ni en temas de agronegocios”, afirma Rosas. “Y eso claramente juega en contra”, prosigue.  *LA VENTANA COMERCIAL ESTÁ EN SEPTIEMBRE Y OCTUBRE* 
La oportunidad de desarrollo es la mejor, pero hay que definir bien la ventana comercial que se desea atacar y, que en el caso del Perú es cuando acaba la producción de EEUU y todavía no empieza la producción de Argentina ni la de Chile. Es decir, entre los meses de septiembre y octubre. 
“Aquí habrá que adaptar el cultivo para poder salir antes que Chile”, afirma Álvaro Espinoza, gerente de Arándanos Perú, un vivero ubicado en Huaraz, de capitales peruanos y chilenos. Además precisa que la calidad será diferente a la de los arándanos chilenos. “Hay zonas del Perú donde se obtendrá fruta de buena calidad, pero en poca cantidad como en la Costa, donde se está produciendo fruta de buen color, buen peso y buen tamaño, dependiendo de la variedad”, afirma. Por contrapartida, se presume que en la Sierra habrá más fruta, pero la calidad será menor. 
Sin embargo, si escasean las plantaciones, escasea también la venta de plantas. Y hay una buena cantidad de ellas esperando ser sembradas en alguna zona del país. Blueberries Perú tiene una capacidad anual de producción de 2 millones de plantas, aunque si el cultivo despega definitivamente, “podemos llegar a multiplicar hasta 4 millones de plantas”, cuenta Unzueta. Un trabajo ‘fácil’ para todo vivero cuando hay movimiento, pero que se complica cuando la situación es opuesta. 
Si no se venden plantas, la opción más económica para un vivero es eliminarlas y hacer nuevas para la siguiente campaña. Pero todos esperan que éste no sea el escenario que reine en el Perú. 
Ante un cultivo rentable como el arándano, sería raro que no se sembraran 500 ha de prueba en los próximos años. Y eso significaría unos 2,5 millones de plantas que necesitan ser suministradas por los viveros locales, pero también por los estadounidenses como Fall Creek, un gigantesco vivero de arándanos que está trayendo el material directamente desde EE UU. 
Como se trata de un cultivo nuevo en el país, el precio de cada planta varía ente US$ 4 y US$ 6, valores que se tenderán a estabilizar cuando se masifiquen las plantaciones. Aunque aún es pronto para pronosticar el crecimiento del cultivo en el Perú, los especialistas calculan que se podría llegar a unas 10.000 ha sembradas. Eso, en términos de plantas, supondría unas 50 millones.  *SÓLO HAY 200 HA SEMBRADAS* 
Lo cierto es que hoy sólo existen unas 200 ha sembradas, la mayoría de ellas ubicadas en zonas de Costa. En el futuro próximo asoman distintos proyectos que sumarían otras 700 ha aproximadamente. 
Para los involucrados en este sector es preciso que se conozcan resultados de aquellos proyectos que ya están en marcha. “Casi no se ha visto fruta”, cuenta un entrevistado. Si se ve lo que hay y con qué calidad sale de los campos, el interés de los productores y las superficies podrían aumentar, tal como ha ocurrido con otros frutales en el país. 
Mala, Cañete, Arequipa, La Libertad, Caraz, Trujillo, Pisco, Cajamarca, Cusco y Lima son las localidades que hoy cuentan con al menos una hectárea de arándanos. “Las superficies nuevas andan bien, pero las más antiguas están en decadencia, porque fueron las primeras y se hicieron mal, por el desconocimiento que había sobre este cultivo en el país”, afirma Rosas. Asimismo, había arribado gente al negocio que lo único que quería era vender plantas, sin importar nada más, y eso perjudicó el desarrollo de un cultivo, donde hoy ocurre todo lo contrario. 
En aquellas nuevas superficies hay proyectos que van desde 1 a las 50 ha, sembradas en suelo o en bolsa. Los de mayor tamaño están en manos de grandes compañías como Camposol y Grupo Rocío. Según ha podido averiguar Redagrícola (las empresas desistieron de dar entrevistas), Camposol manejaría hoy 50 ha y tiene planes para sembrar en 2013 otras 100 ha. El otro gran proyecto del país lo maneja el Grupo Rocío y que involucraría 500 ha, de las cuales ya tienen sembradas 50 ha. 
Recientemente, y tras una visita a las parcelas de arándanos de la Empresa Agrícola Athos, el presidente ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Alfonso Velásquez, comprobó que las iniciativas empresariales privadas que están cultivando arándanos van por muy buen camino en el Departamento de Ancash. 
Agrícola Athos acaba de instalar con éxito en Caraz unas 10 ha de arándano, que producirán para el mercado externo dentro de un año y medio. En la misma Caraz, otra empresa privada, Intipa Foods, también ha plantado 30 ha destinadas principalmente a la exportación. 
En muchos casos, sean grandes o pequeños proyectos, el hermetismo es el común denominador. Y no es extraño tratándose de un cultivo caro y de alta rentabilidad, al que todos querrán subirse al carro si es que se confirman los buenos resultados que se esperan de esta fruta en el Perú. 
“El desarrollo del arándano en el Perú vendrá de la mano de las grandes compañías frutícolas”, afirma Rosas. Y eso, ineludiblemente, está asociado al desarrollo del cultivo en Costa. Álvaro Espinoza ve también futuro en la Sierra, desde los 1,000 hasta los 2,500 msnm. “A esas alturas, y en términos de calidad de fruta, nos situamos en condiciones similares a las de Chile. A menos altura, no. Podemos producir, pero no en la calidad ni cantidad que produce Chile”, afirma. “Sobre esa altitud hay que revisar seriamente las condiciones climáticas, es decir, si llueve, graniza o hiela”, precisa Rosas. 
Sea como sea, el arándano está fuera de su ambiente natural en el Perú. “Si viene un chileno tardará un par de campañas en darse cuenta de que la planta no produce como en Chile”, explica Unzueta. Y Espinoza concuerda: “Las asesorías de Chile y Argentina son importantes, pero no es todo, porque muchos llegan y aprenden sobre el terreno”. La geografía es una complicación para un especialista chileno, sobre todo cuando se le habla de pisos altitudinales, una realidad que no existe en el país del sur, donde la producción frutícola se desarrolla, en su mayoría, en valles cuyas altitudes van desde 200 a los 500 msnm. 
Por ello es que el tema de la capacitación es clave cuando se está iniciando un cultivo, sin importar cuál sea. Perú necesita urgente especialistas peruanos en el cultivo del arándano en el Perú. Y eso involucra especialistas en nutrición, en plagas y enfermedades, en riego… que sepan manejar de la mejor forma cada una de las variedades.  *¿CUÁL ES LA VARIEDAD ADECUADA?* 
Si de variedades se trata, al Perú se han llegado todas aquellas que, por cuestiones de licencia, se han podido traer. Básicamente es material genético estadounidense, pero que en su mayoría ha llegado desde Chile a través de viveros que se han instalado en el país. “Es importante comprar una planta certificada, conocida y que tenga un buen aspecto, porque las de tamaño pequeño no resisten y se mueren al poco tiempo”, advierte Rosas, quien hace hincapié que se deben buscar aquellas que mejor se adapten a los diferentes pisos altitudinales. “Se debe tener cuidado con las modas, algo de lo que Chile aprendió cuando se trató de introducir ciertas variedades que después no funcionaron”, advierte. O’Neil, Duke, Brigitta, Legacy, Misty y Biloxi son algunas de las variedades que se han introducido. Debido a que el Perú no ha firmado los protocolos de propiedad intelectual no se ha podido ingresar material genéticode última generación como pueden ser las variedades Palmetto o Jewel. 
Tras ensayar con unas y con otras, los viveristas y productores han identificado aquellas que mejor se adaptan a las condiciones peruanas: Biloxi, Misty y Legacy. Para Unzueta, Biloxi es la mejor, “quizás no sea la que mejor fruto tiene, pero sí es la que mejor se ha adaptado a las zonas de producción en la Costa”.   *Cuadro 1. Superficie de arándanos en Perú en 2012*    
Valle y Pampa es un proyecto agrícola ubicado en Pampa California, al este de Pisco. En un campo de 1,590 ha sembradas con espárragos (120 ha), granados (51 ha) y 6 ha de arándanos, de las cuales 5 ha corresponden a Biloxi y la restante se ha sembrado con Misty. 
Los buenos resultados con Biloxi han incentivado a su gerente de producción, Juan Pablo Bentín, a plantar otras 30 ha de Biloxi este año. “Tenemos plantas que van a sacar un 1 kilo al primer año, algo que en Chile no pasa, y eso es un buen indicio de que la variedad anda bien”, cuenta. Pero el proyecto de arándanos no se queda aquí porque para la campaña 2013/14 podrían añadir otras 90 ha, aunque eso aún está en fase de estudio. 
¿Por qué Biloxi? “Es muy vigorosa, no para de crecer y lo hace rápido. Si bien los calibres son más pequeños y un tanto disparejos en relación a la Misty. Esta última tiene fruta de mejor calidad, pero hemos podido experimentar que tiene un crecimiento más lento y le afecta el golpe de sol en verano, por lo que requiere podas mínimas. Si bien hemos visto algo parecido en Biloxi, es una planta más resistente”, explica Bentín. 
Así, señalan, Biloxi sería la variedad más adecuada para zonas de Costa, a la que se puede añadir Misty, mientras que en la Sierra los laureles se los lleva Legacy. 
Contrariamente a lo que se tiende a pensar, en el Perú se necesitan variedades que se puedan inducir según la cantidad de horas luz, sobre todo en Costa, “Aquí no tiene nada que ver el frío. Eso es cuando la planta entra en dormancia. El frío hace que la floración de primavera sea toda uniforme, pero aquí, como nunca entra en dormancia no se necesitan las horas frío”, explica Unzueta. “Si el día dura menos de 12 horas, la planta empieza a detener su crecimiento y empieza a cambiar las yemas a apicales y así puede florear. Si tuviésemos este clima en Chile, tendríamos tantas horas luz que la planta recién florecería en agosto o septiembre. Pero en Perú el día es más corto, entonces la planta en febrero o marzo empieza a fl orear. Entonces, qué hacemos. La ayudamos con fertilizantes y aplicaciones hormonales para que floree con fuerza, en junio, ojalá, lo que significa que habrá fruta todo el mes de octubre”, prosigue.  *HUERTOS INTENSIVOS* 
Una vez que se ha sabido cuál es la variedad más correcta, el siguiente paso ha sido dar con el diseño correcto del huerto. Cuando un cultivo es nuevo se tiende a mirar a otros países. Eso, por ejemplo, hizo Chile cuando se iniciaba en el cultivo del arándano. Los técnicos se fijaron en EE UU y diseñaron los huertos siguiendo los patrones de aquellos ya establecidos en el país del norte, y que tenían 3,300 plantas/ha. 
El resultado de ello no fue el óptimo para las condiciones chilenas, ya que no se tuvo en cuenta que las plantaciones estadounidenses se cosechaban mecánicamente y necesitaban de una entre hilera más ancha para que pudieran pasar las máquinas. La solución pasó por aumentar el número de plantas. 
Actualmente la situación se repite en el Perú. Aquí las 4,200 – 4,500 plantas/ha que se plantan en Chile tampoco es el diseño más adecuado. Así, las recomendaciones incluyen plantaciones a mayor densidad, que van desde las 5,000 hasta las 7,000 plantas/ha, básicamente porque aquí la planta no crece como en Chile. Aunque hay casos particulares como el de Frutícola La Joyita, que en su campo de Arequipa maneja una plantación súper intensiva de 12,500 plantas/ha en maceta (ver recuadro). 
Sin embargo, estos sistemas de alta densidad se proponen a medida con el productor, “dependiendo de la capacidad de mano de obra. Se puede proponer un diseño muy denso y muy tecnificado, tipo macetas, pero si el productor no tiene la capacidad de mano de obra será un fracaso”, explica Espinoza. 
“En la Costa, y en unos diez años más, con escasez y carestía de la mano de obra, habrá máquinas cosechando arándanos en el Perú. Eso por un tema de que el Perú enviará toda su fruta por avión, y los daños por golpes al cosechar mecánicamente no se notan en el corto tiempo, la fruta llegará bien hasta el anaquel y al consumidor final”, explica Rosas.   *Cuadro 2. Presupuesto asignado para la instalación de parcelas demostrativas del programa berries de Sierra Exportadora.*    
Ninguno de los entrevistados nos asegura que el cultivo del arándano ha sido fácil en el Perú. “Al inicio se murió todo”, afirma Unzueta. “Y se muere por un tema de pH, por un tema de sustratos y porque aquí no hay ninguna planta que se asemeje al arándano”, continúa. Por fortuna, eso ha cambiado porque hoy se conoce mejor el cultivo y cómo se comporta bajo determinadas condiciones”. 
Si la idea es producir arándanos fácilmente en el Perú, hecho al que no adhiere la mayoría, sólo bastaría sembrar y esperar que la planta crezca, sin hacerle grandes manejos, “lo difícil es que las producciones se concentren en los meses de septiembre y octubre”, sentencia Rosas. Incluso para algunos convendría cosechar a finales de agosto. “Esa es la gracia, salir en la época adecuada”, dice. 
“Producir todo el año es un error porque no hay mercado para la fruta peruana”, afirma Unzueta. La idea es que una vez que la planta descarga toda la fruta, ésta pueda acumular reservas, crecer y tener follaje. “Llegará el momento en que la planta quedará casi sin hojas y habrá que descargarla, para que los rebrotes se transformen en fruta la próxima temporada, sacándoles entre 20 y 30 por planta”, precisa el gerente de Blueberries Perú. Uno de los principales manejos agronómicos del arándano en el Perú tiene que ver con el suelo y la utilización de sustratos. En Costa ha andado bien en suelos arenosos de Pisco y Trujillo. En la Sierra también tiene posibilidades, aunque es más costoso porque la tierra hay que trabajarla más. 
Ese trabajo del suelo incluye la incorporación de sustratos. “En Chile usan aserrín, pero aquí no da buenos resultados”, afirma Espinoza. “Y tampoco nos ha funcionado el capotillo de arroz, pero sí el humus de lombriz mezclado con arena de río”, añade. 
Incluso hay ciertas turbas de la Sierra que pueden funcionar, pero todo depende dónde se sembrará y cuál es la disponibilidad porque se requiere de mucho material. Debajo de los camellones puede haber hasta 100 toneladas/ha de materia orgánica. Éste no es un coste menor en el establecimiento del cultivo, que se puede encarecer cuando se importan sustratos desde Estonia, Alemania y Chile, en este último caso, musgos desde Punta Arenas. 
La recomendación, según Espinoza, es que los productores –sobre todo los pequeños puedan invertir en una parcela de 0,5 ha donde pueda incluir dos variedades en dos tipos de sustratos que se adapten a la zona productora. 
En temas de nutrición, básicamente hay que trabajar para que la planta produzca bien y la industria ha sabido reaccionar. “Los productores han encontrado una respuesta inmediata, por parte de la industria, a sus necesidades y requerimientos”, afirma Carlos Arredondo, de SQM VITAS, una empresa que está comercializando Ultrasol ® Arándano, un NPK soluble específico para este cultivo. 
Las plagas son manejables. La presencia de mosca es mínima, pero el pulgón sí es mayoritario aunque controlable y no implica un gran problema para los agricultores, que lo controlan con un tratamiento específico. En zonas como Pisco ha habido incidencia de lepidópteros, Heliotis, que han afectado a los cultivos, obligando a los productores a tomar medidas desde la postura de los huevos. Los tratamientos han incluido productos químicos, pero también se ha intentado un manejo integrado de plagas, usando Bacillus thuringiensis. Las enfermedades radiculares sí son un problema por los excesos de sales en el suelo y el tipo de agua.  *LOS PEQUEÑOS TIENEN ALGO QUE DECIR* 
Hoy en día no es raro encontrar a pequeños productores preguntando por el arándano. Han oído hablar de él, pero no tienen mucha información sobre éste. Ése es otro de los déficits que hay en el país, la escasez de información técnica que rodea al cultivo. 
Sin embargo, una vez que se vayan conociendo los resultados, los pequeños productores verán que el cultivo también puede ser una alternativa para ellos. Eso es lo que hoy promueve Sierra Exportadora en su programa de berries en las localidades de la Sierra. “Es el cultivo que será sinónimo de la lucha contra la pobreza en el país, por tema de inclusión social y de mano de obra”, predice Álvaro Espinoza. Y es que el arándano está llamado a ser el cultivo que remplazará a otros menos rentables como la papa o el maíz. 
Pero en este afán de promocionar el cultivo entre los pequeños, se debe validar todo un paquete tecnológico en el menor tiempo posible. 
“Cuando nos metimos en el tema, el sector privado estaba adelantado 3 o 4 años respecto a nosotros, aunque con bastante reserva por parte de alguno de ellos”, explica Ángel Manero, de Sierra Exportadora. 
Con la asesoría de Felipe Rosas, el programa de berries de Sierra Exportadora está en una etapa de validación, tanto de un paquete tecnológico como de un plan de negocio. “Estamos elaborando los costos de producción para las diferentes zonas productivas que tiene el país, incluyendo además el tema logístico, que es tan importante como los otros”, explica Manero. 
El programa de berries –que además incluye a la frambuesa y cereza- nació en 2011 y busca el desarrollo de un producto rentable a pequeña escala en zonas de la Sierra, donde el promedio de superficie cultivable varía entre 1 y 1,5 ha. “Hemos concluido que el cultivo perfectamente es viable en superficies pequeñas, de 0,5 ha”, precisa Manero. 
En la Sierra prácticamente no es posible que se acerque una empresa de gran tamaño y compre 300 ha de tierra. Todo lo contrario. Un proyecto como el de Sierra Exportadora debe partir articulando a los pequeños productores que ya existen y que se interesen en el arándano. “Si podemos introducir en la sierra un cultivo de alta rentabilidad que soporte algún sobre costo de la logística es interesante para estas zonas”, dice Manero. 
Para que el programa resulte, necesariamente deben asociarse los productores, porque el arándano no es un producto como la palta que, logísticamente es de más fácil manejo. “Los berries no, necesariamente deben concentrarse en un solo lugar, que debe estar cerca de las vías asfaltadas para evitar daños de la fruta en los desplazamientos”, advierte Felipe Rosas. Si bien las regiones de la Sierra tienen vías asfaltadas que conectan con los puertos, la falencia está en las carreteras transversales de las propias regiones que, en muchos casos, imposibilitan el traslado de una fruta delicada como los arándanos. 
“Al inicio, cuando no haya mucha producción, la fruta se puede cosechar y trasladar protegida con un sistema que la acolche y evite el maltrato. Pero cuando las producciones sean mayores eso se complicará”, advierte Rosas e insiste que el tema vial es trascendental si es que la Sierra peruana tiene la intención de ser una potencia exportadora de arándanos. 
La intensión de Sierra Exportada es replicar el modelo de negocio que ha hecho con otros productos. Ello involucra a una ‘empresa ancla’ que articula tras de sí a pequeños productores como sus proveedores. De hecho, en arándanos, eso es lo que anda buscando una empresa como Agrícola Athos en Caraz. Y ya hay otras que ven interesante este modelo. “Camposol tiene interés de hacer algo similar en la Sierra de La Libertad. Ellos están en la Costa de La Libertad y la idea es promover este cultivo en las zonas altas”, apunta Manero. 
“Cuando se tenga claro que el cultivo funciona en la Sierra, despegará de manera importante”, afirma Manero. Pero se deben salvar varios obstáculos antes de que los pequeños productores se lancen a cultivar. “El principal desafío es la falta de experiencia que tenemos en el sector agrícola para este tipo de cultivo. Esto hace que por el momento no exista un modelo de negocio definido para el arándano en el Perú, ya que aun no se han validado temas críticos como las zonas geográficas más adecuadas, las variedades que mejor se adaptarían a estas zonas, la productividad que van a tener las plantaciones. Por el momento todo es teórico y existen muchas posiciones encontradas sobre este tema, lo cual hace muy difícil el poder proyectar un flujo de caja con cierto nivel de certeza”, explica Orson Kerrigan, de la Universidad de Michigan, que está trabajando en un proyecto PRA de USAID, enfocado en el programa de berries de Sierra Exportadora. 
De momento, y junto con el proceso de validación, está la instalación de parcelas demostrativas en las diferentes zonas productoras de la Sierra. El Estado financiará el establecimiento de 17 parcelas de 1 ha cada una. Para este año están comprometidos fondos por S/. 1,832,725 [unos US$680.000] para acabar de instalar ocho parcelas (ver cuadro). De ellas, ya se cuenta con una funcionando, en Picumpampa, en la Sierra de Lima, en una pendiente de 40°, de difícil acceso y en suelo de piedra de poca profundidad. La idea parece descabellada, pero la intensión era decir “si el arándano pudo crecer aquí, lo podrá hacer en cualquier sitio”, afirma Manero. 
Lo ideal sería instalar una parcela en cada valle interandino de cada región. “Estamos hablando de 4-5 parcelas, pero como no existen los recursos necesarios buscamos que los gobiernos locales aporten recursos”, precisa Manero. Así es como el gobierno de Cajamarca ha comprometido el dinero necesario para instalar 12 parcelas experimentales (arándanos, frambuesas y cerezas) en cada uno de los distritos. Sin embargo, en otras zonas no ocurre lo mismo, principalmente porque los gobiernos locales tienen otras prioridades.  *ASEGURANDO RECURSOS HASTA RECUPERAR LA INVERSIÓN* 
Kerrigan considera que el cultivo del arándano puede ser una alternativa para los pequeños productores, pero advierte que su “implementación debe ser gradual en sus terrenos ya que un pequeño productor no puede dejar de tener un fl ujo de ingresos constante mientras este cultivo alcanza su nivel productivo”, precisa. 
Teniendo en cuenta eso, ¿cómo puede sobrevivir un pequeño productor mientras tanto? “Una buena alternativa es alternar ciertos cultivos con el arándano”, responde Rosas. 
En otras partes del mundo es una práctica común, “las cucurbitáceas funcionan bien en la entre hilera y eso les permitiría asegurar unos recursos hasta que pueda recuperar el dinero invertido”, precisa Rosas. 
Rosas deja claro que el arándano en la Sierra y con pequeños productores es exclusivamente para la exportación. El mercado doméstico poco y nada consume una fruta como ésta que, en algunos supermercados se vende en potes de 125 gramos. 
US$100,000 exportados la última campaña Hasta ahora las exportaciones de arándanos desde el Perú han sido mínimas, y es casi imposible hacer un análisis de ellas. Dos campañas atrás se enviaron US$ 15,000, mientras que en la última campaña se lograron sacar 50,000 kilos al mercado europeo, aun valor inferior a US$ 100,000. 
Al ser los primeros envíos desde el Perú, los precios que se pagaron por la fruta fueron más altos de lo que se presupuestaba, “esos valores no se van a repetir, toda vez que entren más actores al negocio. Se estabilizarán, por eso es irresponsable hablar de precios tan altos”, indica Rosas. 
La exportación es la meta de toda compañía que se ha involucrado en el cultivo. Los retornos están en los mercados internacionales, en consumidores que todos las campañas aumentan su consumo. Y la mente está puesta en Europa y EE UU, aunque para acceder al mercado estadounidense se requiere fumigar la fruta con bromuro de metilo, lo que acorta la vida de anaquel. 
“Este año iniciamos la primera exportación a Europa”, cuenta Bentín. “Es pronto para confirmar los volúmenes, pero hasta el momento el cultivo marcha bien en nuestro campo”. Con este dato, Valle y Pampa se une al club de las empresas peruanas que exportarán arándanos esta campaña. Un club también hermético, pero del que se presume quiénes son sus otros miembros. Si bien las cifras aún están lejos de los US$ 300 millones que coloca Chile, a eso y más aspira el Perú en una ruta de largo aliento. De momento está en el camino, lento, pero va en camino.  *Fuente: http://www.redagricola.com/reportaje...y-perspectivas*Temas similares: Seminario de Producción y Comercialización de Arándanos en Perú Artículo: Perú superaría las 500 hectáreas plantadas con arándanos en un año Artículo: Benavides considera que el mejor respaldo para el actual modelo económico en Perú es su éxito Características de algunas variedades de arándanos cultivados en Perú Primer Encuentro Binacional: "Perspectivas y situación actual de los pastos naturales de Perú y Bolivia" (Huancayo)

----------

